# Wolfenstein Freezing



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

If anyone has been thinking about buying this game DONT. It freezes once you get close to gathering all collectables rendering the game unplayable. This has happened to me twice so I did some research and found that it is happeneing to a great number of people and possibly everyone once you get close to the end of the game. This is reportedly happening across all consoles and PC. The worst thing is that after full acceptance by the developers that there is a problem they have done nothing. What a shame that such a great game with a huge following should be treated this way, not to mention the thousands of gamers that have had money stolen from them.


----------

